# [Install] problème glib 2.18.4-r1

## bouriquo

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème j'essaye d'installer en vain  ma funtoo. mais des que j'arrive à emerge syslog-ng j'ai toujours le même problème impossible de compilé glib-2-18.4-r1 j'ai un message d'erreur du ebuild.

Quelqu'un a dejà eu ce problème ??

D'avance merci

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

tu pourrais nous donner le message d'erreur stp ?

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Je n'est pas de message d'erreur à proprement parler, juste une erreur comme quoi le ebuild n'arrive pas a trouver un fichier, le soucis c'est que ce fichier c'est /usr/bin donc plutôt étrange de plus je n'ai pas ce problème avec la 2.16.6 que la 2.18.4. Et le message je ne peux l'afficher pour le moment car c'était sur un install fraîche de ma funtoo ^^ que j'ai malgré tout pu faire avec la 2.16.6 mais je dois encore installer X et kde.

A bientôt

----------

## Syl20

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> Et le message je ne peux l'afficher pour le moment car c'était sur un install fraîche de ma funtoo ^^ que j'ai malgré tout pu faire avec la 2.16.6 mais je dois encore installer X et kde.

 

Fais une redirection dans un fichier des sorties de la commande emerge :

```
emerge -v syslog-ng > /tmp/erreur.log 2>&1
```

ou :

```
emerge -v syslog-ng | tee /tmp/erreur.log 2>&1
```

et récupère ensuite le fichier par scp.

Si emerge n'arrive pas à trouver /usr/bin, c'est peut-être que les droits sur ce répertoire sont insuffisants.

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

@CneGroumF : je pense pas que ce soit un problème de droit, car comme je l'ai dis il s'agit d'une install toute neuve ^^. De plus j'ai reussi à installer la version 2.16.6, je pencherai plûtot pour un problème sur l'ebuild. Je vais essayer de vous montrer l'erreur ...

++

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Il semblerai bien que ca doit un problème de droit mais je vois pas ou :s, en effet lors de l'installation je n'arrive pas à installer ce package mais une fois rebooter il passe tout seul plutôt étrange. Pour information j'utilise un rescueCD j'ai pas tester avec un gentoo minimal install. Existerait-il un autre cd avec le support ext4 ?

D'avance merci

----------

## bouriquo

Bonjour,

Personne n'a rencontrer se problème durant l'installation ? Je reprecise que une fois l'install terminé si j'installe cette ebuild il n'y a pas de soucis ...

D'avance merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Au risque de répéter, peux-tu nous copier les messages d'erreur, ainsi que les commandes ?

Et un emerge --info ?

----------

## truc

Tiens, j'me suis relancé dans l'aventure gentoo ce week-end aussi, et j'ai eu ce problème (un message d'erreur style /usr/bin: no such file directory, ou je ne sais plus très bien...)

j'ai essayé tout plein de chose sans résultat, (j'avais la même erreur sur plusieurs paquets...). J'ai même pris un stage3 de gentoo, et tenté l'aventure, mais ça a été pareil...

Par contre, une fois que j'ai rebooté sur le système que j'installais (et que je n'étais plus dans un chroot depuis sysrecuecd), le problème a simplement disparu!

Je n'ai pas d'explication.... Mais tu devrais essayer ça!

----------

## xaviermiller

 *truc wrote:*   

> ou je ne sais plus très bien...)

 

Hmm, un peu de précision aide à avoir de l'aide de qualité.

Dans ton cas, Truc, vérifie que ton point de montage supporte l'option "exec" (pas "noexec") et que tu n'as pas mixé 32 et 64 bits, ou utilisé la mauvaise architecture (IA64 au lieu de AMD64 par exemple).

----------

## truc

Ah non, mais moi c'est bon, c'est réglé, mais le problème reste pour l'instant inexpliqué... J'proposais juste à l'OP de démarrer sur son système et de voir si le problème se posait toujours.  :Smile: 

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

@Truc,

Oui c'est ce que j'ai expliqué au dessus, lors de l'installation d'une version anterieur de glib j'ai pu ainsi terminé mon installation et une fois redemarrer j'ai fais un emerge de glib sur cette version 2.18 et la ca a passe. Ce qui est étrange c'est que peut importe le stage l'erreur est toujours presente au moment de l'install et disparait apres. Comme dit XavierMiller il est possible que ca soit un problème de droit avec le rescuecd.

++

----------

## bouriquo

Hello 

Voila l'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
> 
> libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -g -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-p$
> 
> mv -f .deps/testglib.Tpo .deps/testglib.Po
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

non, l'erreur est avant (*** waiting for...)  :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

@Xavier 

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -g -march=cor$
> 
> mv -f .deps/timeloop-closure.Tpo .deps/timeloop-closure.Po
> 
> /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -g -march=cor$
> ...

 

Mais c'est la même lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

les lignes sont tronquées... l'info est incomplète.

resynchronise portage, refais un "emerge -DuNav world" puis un "revdep-rebuild -i"

----------

## truc

wow XavierMiller j'te sens pas dans ton assiette, t'es froid et tout! (ouais, je ressens ça à travers les mots...)

Ça va?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Ouais, sinon, pour l'erreur, ouais c'est exactement ce que j'avais, je ne pense pas que cela vienne des options de montage, j'ai toujours fait comme ça quoi! et en plus, certains packages ont été installés avec suucès!

Faudrait essayer en chrootant depuis autre chose qu'un rescuecd pour voir?, mais bon, la flème, maintenant ça marche..

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Non, tout va bien, je reviens juste de vacances, peut-être la nostalgie du Soleil ?  :Wink: 

Bourriquo, pourrais-tu donner des infos précises (et pas des "morceaux choisis par la maison", la totalité des messages, non tronqués par ta console...  :Wink: ) :

- emerge --info

- as-tu bien fait un "emerge --sync && emerge -DuNav world && revdep-rebuild -i" ?

tu es apparemment en ~amd64 mais je n'en ai pas la confirmation. Pour l'instant, "~" est très instable car on change de version de python. Essaie aussi un python-updater pour voir.

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

@Xavier

Au risque aussi de me répéter   :Laughing:  je n'ai pas ce message sur une gentoo qui marche c'est au moment de l'install de celle-ci depuis un cd sysrescuecd. Je ne peux donc pas faire de emerge -nuaD world (en même si techniquement je peux sur un portage récent j'en vois pas l'utilité) et comme l'a dit truc, une fois un paquet antérieur de glib installer j'ai pu continue mon INSTALL sans problème

----------

## xaviermiller

Ok, merci pour l'info  :Wink: 

Tu pars de quel stage ? Changes-tu les USE flags ? quel est le emerge --info de cette install ?

EDIT: c'est une funtoo (premier message), reprends la dernière version.

Qu'as-tu déjà installé avant syslog-ng ?

Ce que je fais en général lors des install est

- get Funtoo (du jour)

- USE="-*" emerge mon_kernel grub syslog-ng gentoolkit et_la_base (emacs, mc, links,  wpa_supplicant, ...)

- configuration

- premier boot

- emerge xorg, firefox, thunderbird, mon_desktop_light

- mettre les USE

- emerge -DuNav world

- installer le reste

----------

## truc

Puisque j'ai eu le même problème, je peux répondre... J'avais le temps alors j'ai fait toute une batterie de tests

le même problème s'est posé avec tout les useflags, et plus généralement tout le make.conf par défaut. Il s'est également posé avec un stage3 gentoo, c'est pour dire! (et à chaque fois je recommençais l'install du début (mkfs.blah), (en suivant -du coup- scrupuleusement le handbook)

Le seul test que je n'ai pas fait, et qui aurait pu être sympa, aurait été de booter sur un cd autre que le rescuecd.

Par contre, je ne sais pas pour toi bouriquo, mais c'était une install x86_64, c'est peut-être un point commun aussi (hormis le rescuecd)

----------

## bouriquo

Hello

@Truc,

Oui c'est ca c'est une install amd64, je voulais également refaire une install avec un live cd gentoo ou autre, mais j'ai pas eu le courage   :Embarassed:  et surtout je voulais pouvoir utiliser ext4 ^^

Mais ce qui est bizarre effectivement c'est que une fois rebooter sur le système fraichement installer un emerge glib  fontionne parfaitement   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Dans ce cas, n'émerge syslog-ng qu'après avoir rebooté dans la Gentoo toute fraîche  :Smile: 

N'installe que le noyau et basta  :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

 :Laughing: 

En effet c'est une solution ^^, j'ai préféré opter pour emerger un glib anterieur genre la 2.16.6 la ca passe et apres je refais un emerge de la 2.18 ^^

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Dans ce cas, n'émerge syslog-ng qu'après avoir rebooté dans la Gentoo toute fraîche 
> 
> N'installe que le noyau et basta 

 

En effet, mais comme ça n'est pas la procédure habituelle, bah, quand tu vois que ça plante, tu bades... C'est pas vraiment naturel de redémarrer pour voir si ça marchera mieux   :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas de bug dans b.g.o ?

----------

## bouriquo

Bgo ? c'est quoi ça   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

https://bugs.gentoo.org ; si ce problème est systématique, autant l'entrer là  :Wink: 

----------

## bouriquo

 :Embarassed:  Ah ok  :Very Happy: 

merci

Le problème c'est que ce bug intervient que lors d'install fraiche, lors d'une mise à jour le problème est inexstant. Je pencherai donc plus pour un problème lier au rescuecd, mais j'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de tester sur un cd gentoo minimal

----------

## xaviermiller

La seule chose dont dépend le "chroot" d'installation est le noyau du système hôte. De rien d'autre.

Il faudrait comprendre et essayer un autre LiveCD, ou faire l'essai dans un répertoire de ta Gentoo.

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Bon j'ai testé avec un cd minimal ds une vm pour ne pas casser mon install et l'install fonctionne parfaitement pas de message d'erreur sur glib ^^

----------

